# LOW AMH



## Redhead74 (May 29, 2012)

Hi there, I am looking for some advice on the following. I am 37 and a AMH of 11. Both my partner and myself are healthy but our first icsi failed, only had three eggs collected, of which 2 fertilised but ended up with a BFN. The consultant who originally put me on a short protocol said that I only ever had a 5% chance of ever having a family - I was DEVASTATED!! I went to another clinic for 2nd opinion who said it was only my first try at ivf and though i was on the highest dosage she said my AMH was not particularly low considering my age and has now put me on along protocol. ANy advice / experiences on this from anyone? Many many thanks. xxxxxxx


----------



## Poppit73 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Redhead
I'm similar age to you, with unexplained AMH of 4.2  
They were only expecting 1-2 eggs at best and I managed 4. They told me I'd never get to blast, but I did. they don't know everything or we'd be at 100% success  
So with an AMH of 11 I'd ignore that 1st consultant unless he had another reason.
At the end of the day you only need one good egg to get a BFP. 
I had a course of acupuncture by a Zita West affiliated acupuncturist, and even thou I got a BFN, I really do think it improved my chances. They reckon from 26% to @60%. 
Good luck with your first round of IVF. And I hope you prove that consultant wrong   xxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

We have this board for those in the same position with low AMH  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hi redhead,

I wish I had an AMH of 11, doesn't sound bad too me at all. I was told that I had an AMH of 3.44 at 32, total chock   but I did get PG on my second try  . My clinic told me I had 20-25% chance of success and I did get to blasts as well on my first try, never thought that would be possible with my low AMH.  Your  clinic sounds quite negative to me   I was on long protocol both times. Best of luck for your next try  

Xx


----------

